# HELP with atv stator



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I had to replace the stator in my 97 Yamaha Timberwolf. When I pulled the cover off, It was full of oil. Do I need to put oil in the stator side or does the engine oil leak over to lube the stator parts. If I do need to put oil in the stator side, how much and what kind? If anybody knows anything about this, I would love to hear it. Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunno atv's from a tote goat, but I did find this URl for you http://www.rmstator.com/index.php/ATV/Y ... _coil/947; if nothing else this place could likely answer your questions in a heartbeat. Hope that helps...


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks. That is where I bought my new stator from. I have emailed them to ask if they know, but I have not heard back for a couple of days, and with the bow hunt coming quick, I need to find an answer fast. Thanks though for your help. I appreciate any answer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just from looking again at what the part looks like and looking at that part description on the site above; it appears to be similar to the function of a pick up coil (which goes under the distributor cap around the distributor shaft on the old school engines); which would not ever have oil in it as it is simply an electronic ignition part IMHO. That oil in there may be the reason for the failure of the original part???? Good luck.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

This is different than what you are talking about. The pickup coil that you are looking at is connected to the stator which is in the same housing as the fly wheel. The oil is not to lubricate the stator and generator, but the flywheel.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

there should not be any fluid in there, case is leaking and needs to be repaired before you replace the stator.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

There IS supposed to be oil in there. How else do you lube the flywheel. I found out anyway from RM Stator that it fills automatically from the engine oil. Thanks anyway.


----------

